# Out of the fire …



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

&#8230; into the pan (frying)!

Dhaller and Oldsarge *coerced* 👿 me into getting a Swiss Diamond frying pan. Just arrived yesterday and is set for trial today.

I have a set of Missen non-stick that are not that old that I use almost daily, and some stainless steel or are they aluminum (Califon and William-Sonoma) and a really old Martha Stewart, heavy, small stainless pan.

As a viewer of lots of TV cooking shows, all the TV chefs were using carbon steel. So I got one without, evidently, adequate research, and found they require a lot of maintenance . Mine (without maintenance) rusted! So it's in the charity pile.

Oldsarge explained the maintenance required is just like a cast iron pan. Sorry I don't do maintenance! 😃 I rinse, if needed, after use, or just wipe out leaving some oil in the pan.

I have also had the "copper" and "blue diamond" fry pans which start sticking after a few months use.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy said:


> &#8230; into the pan (frying)!
> 
> Dhaller and Oldsarge *coerced* me into getting a Swiss Diamond frying pan. Just arrived yesterday and is set for trial today.
> 
> ...


I use carbon steel regularly and actually find it low maintenance, but I put it on a burner to dry it. After collecting cookware roughly fifty years I use (atop the stove) carbon steel and heavy copper with tin linings. The carbon steel is crazy good for very high heat things like steaks, and a carbon steel crepe pan is pretty much nonstick and with its exceedingly low sides is great for eggs.

If yours has rusted and you want to try again, knock the rust off with SOS, wipe it with the thinnest possible coat of oil, and try again. They are close to indestructible!

Good luck with your new pan!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

TKI67 said:


> I use carbon steel regularly and actually find it low maintenance, but I put it on a burner to dry it. After collecting cookware roughly fifty years I use (atop the stove) carbon steel and heavy copper with tin linings. The carbon steel is crazy good for very high heat things like steaks, and a carbon steel crepe pan is pretty much nonstick and with its exceedingly low sides is great for eggs.
> 
> If yours has rusted and you want to try again, knock the rust off with SOS, wipe it with the thinnest possible coat of oil, and try again. They are close to indestructible!
> 
> Good luck with your new pan!


TK167:
I may try it again. The charity pick-up isn't scheduled until next week! THANKS.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy said:


> TK167:
> I may try it again. The charity pick-up isn't scheduled until next week! THANKS.


Bon chance!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

TKI67 said:


> Bon chance!


TK167:
Je vous remercie. Je serai en mesure de faire rapport dans un jour ou deux. 
Chef André


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Merci, Chef.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

UPDATE:

The pan worked fine. I got the 12 inch, which might have been slightly too big, but I cooked an entire breakfast for two in the one pan this morning! It's also heavy - might be good for a workout!

I used olive and oil and then afterwards, let it cool, rinsed it, and then dried it and put it away not wet! 🐎


----------

